# Little Martha



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Duane Allman & Dickey Betts' jewel....thanks for watching! 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA0EHGT6COM


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Very, very nicekksjur


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, sounds great! I think I might spend this weekend learning this.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

absolutely fabulous playing....nice work!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Very nice maplebaby, thanks for posting.

Brian


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks so much gentlemen for giving this a listen.......sure appreciate the kind words. Hollowbody i think you should.......

all the best,
dale


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

really nice playing as always. i really enjoy watching all your videos. 
The drum and guitar sound pretty good to. it looks like a lot of fun.


those collings guitars sound so good and are so beautiful. 

congrats!

Charles


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello Charles, really appreciate your kind words and thanks for watching the videos. All the best sir!

dale


----------

